# Since we're talking chick lit . . .



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Another author to read if you like to belly laugh til you cry from slightly irreverent humor is Jill Connor Browne. I love her books about the Sweet Potato Queens. I was reading one of them on an airplane once, and was trying to laugh silently but couldn't help myself. The flight attendant saw what I was reading and said she had just finished that one herself. 

I've just downloaded her latest onto my iPad: Fat is the New 30: The Sweet Potato Queens' Guide to Coping with (the crappy parts of) Life.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm always looking for new books to read. Thanks to this forum, there is always a suggestion for a book. I do love to laugh, I'll check it out!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I was just thinking that I need to lose myself in a few good books. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Good to know since I'll be finishing up the Stephanie Plum series fairly soon. So Maggie....since you were trying to laugh silently on the plane...did you snort? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am going to have to add this to my nook library!! Thank you!! I love reading and am so happy that I discovered this section of the forum!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Maggie, i was checking it out after reading your post and they sound like they are so fun to read. I'll definitely be checking them out once i'm finished the book i'm currently reading and now i have to finish the Stephanie Plum books since Crystal brought them up, for which i'm very happy about. I love reading...so keep those book recommendations coming!  Going to be doing alot of downloading to my kindle.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Good to know since I'll be finishing up the Stephanie Plum series fairly soon. So Maggie....since you were trying to laugh silently on the plane...did you snort? :HistericalSmiley:


Actually, the reason the flight attendant said something is that I looked like I was trying to keep from heaving and had tears running down my face! :w00t: But, I guess, at least I didn't snort!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maggieh said:


> Actually, the reason the flight attendant said something is that I looked like I was trying to keep from heaving and had tears running down my face! :w00t: But, I guess, at least I didn't snort!


 I'm thinking snorting might have been better then looking like you might heave!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

*Three Books I've Enjoyed*

Deleted. Meant to start a new thread.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I appreciate people sharing their favorite books-- hubby and I are going to Maui next month and since, unfortunately, I still can't be too active, I guess I'll be reading a lot. I'm definitely not complaining because I love to read, and a quiet, relaxing vacation is just as enjoyable as a busy, active one in its own way. But I'm a very fast reader, so I need to load up my Kindle Fire and I am very appreciative of suggestions!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

socalyte said:


> I appreciate people sharing their favorite books-- hubby and I are going to Maui next month and since, unfortunately, I still can't be too active, I guess I'll be reading a lot. I'm definitely not complaining because I love to read, and a quiet, relaxing vacation is just as enjoyable as a busy, active one in its own way. But I'm a very fast reader, so I need to load up my Kindle Fire and I am very appreciative of suggestions!


Jackie - did you ever check the original thread in this SM Book Club forum. I had started it with Summer Reads and I really found a lot of great books, and a great variety through it. I need to load up something for my trip to CA next week.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

someone just gave me 'Visions of Sugarplums' so I will be finding out what these are all about....


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for recommending the Sweet Potato Queens' books, I 
read "Book of Love", and "Field Guide to Men". These are the funniest books I've ever read in my life. They're a little more bawdy than I care to read, but still laughed so hard I couldn't breath through the entire books. 

Anyone have suggestions for the next SPQs books to purchase? Or even other good books? 

I have been receiving intravenous glammaglobulins for my immune deficiency syndrome and they knock me off my feet for a few days afterwards, so I'm getting a lot of reading done.

Joy


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

vjw said:


> Thanks for recommending the Sweet Potato Queens' books, I
> read "Book of Love", and "Field Guide to Men". These are the funniest books I've ever read in my life. They're a little more bawdy than I care to read, but still laughed so hard I couldn't breath through the entire books.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for the next SPQs books to purchase? Or even other good books?
> ...


Joy - I'm glad you enjoyed them! The SPQ "wedding planner and divorce guide" and "god save the sweet potato queens" are favorites too. I'm glad they're helping you smile during your treatments.


----------

